# Bild Freistellen und woanders einfügen.



## tearing (5. Januar 2008)

Hallo, Undzwar würd ich meine freundin gerne auf diesem Bild hineinstellen..
http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/4131/friedhofhilllkopieih7.jpg
Es soll aber realistisch aussehen..
Koennt ihr mir sagen wie ich das mache?

LG


----------



## janoc (5. Januar 2008)

Das da durcharbeiten
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photo...eistellen-und-objekt-neuem-bild-anpassen.html
und dann bei Bedarf weiter fragen (je konkretere Fragen umso gut).

PS: weitere Keywords die dir bei der Suchfunktion helfen könnten: Farb- und Kontrastanpassung, Farbkorrektur, Tonwertkorrektur, Gradationskurven, ...


----------



## aposch (5. Januar 2008)

Schneide sie aus und füge sie da ein 

Es gibt viele verschiedene Arten des Schneidens.

Hier ein Tut für Anfänger:

Freistellen mit dem Lassowerkzeug

Hier eins für Fortgeschrittene:
Freistellen mit Pfaden

Für Haare könnte man das benutzen:
Extrahieren

Ich hoffe ich habe dir geholfen

MfG
Aposch


----------

